# First Freshener Udder Development



## Caroline Jackson (Feb 12, 2020)

So, today I noticed my first freshener, MoonPie, developing an udder. Two days ago she had absolutely nothing, and now she definitely has a bag. I didn't expect her to kid until around April or May, but my breeding dates may be wrong. Is developing an udder a sure sign of kidding in the next few weeks? Should I be getting prepared for babies sooner than I thought? I'll attach pictures.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

FF tend to start developing an udder about 6ish weeks before their due date, but that is a lot of udder. However she could have a bigger one then mine because she may have more kids. It’s really hard to say lol goats really like to play games with our heads. Just when you think you know what you’re doing they throw a curve ball lol


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Due on the 22nd for sure and it’s pretty small.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I agree, that’s a lot of udder for a ff that far out from her due date. If it were me I would get everything ready just in case since you aren’t 100% sure on due date. But yes, every doe is different. Do you know how to check her ligaments?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Did you just have her penned with a buck? Is it possible for her to be due in a weekish? Because that would be my guess but I haven’t been doing this that long so I’m not really one to say but to me it looks like one who could fill up fast at this point because FF have high and tight udders so at this point all she has to do is fill that and it happens pretty fast.


----------



## Caroline Jackson (Feb 12, 2020)

LisaCan89 said:


> Did you just have her penned with a buck? Is it possible for her to be due in a weekish? Because that would be my guess but I haven't been doing this that long so I'm not really one to say but to me it looks like one who could fill up fast at this point because FF have high and tight udders so at this point all she has to do is fill that and it happens pretty fast.


Yes, I did and I had suspected that she was bred around the beginning of December but I wasn't completely sure. It is very possible that she was accidentally bred before then though.


----------



## Caroline Jackson (Feb 12, 2020)

daisysmaid said:


> I agree, that's a lot of udder for a ff that far out from her due date. If it were me I would get everything ready just in case since you aren't 100% sure on due date. But yes, every doe is different. Do you know how to check her ligaments?


I have another doe due at the end of the month for sure so thankfully I had the herd CD&T vaccinated and I dewormed about two weeks ago. I'll feel for ligaments tonight!


----------



## Caroline Jackson (Feb 12, 2020)

LisaCan89 said:


> FF tend to start developing an udder about 6ish weeks before their due date, but that is a lot of udder. However she could have a bigger one then mine because she may have more kids. It's really hard to say lol goats really like to play games with our heads. Just when you think you know what you're doing they throw a curve ball lol


I knew they developed an udder a few weeks before their due date but I didn't know it would be this big! Her udder had felt a little puffy a few weeks ago but now it's a formed udder. I didn't realize she was developing an udder. Lol, I've had goats for years but I have never bred or dealt with pregnancy. So, I'm learning a lot with these girls!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

It can vary by the goat. I have some that look full 6 weeks before, and some that seem to fill up the last few days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does are different for sure.


----------



## Caroline Jackson (Feb 12, 2020)

Tonight I checked her ligaments and they weren’t loose at all. Although, her bag seems to be larger and tighter than last night. She’s confusing me for sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So my FFs tend to start an udder around 90-100 days. But it's usually a little handful of a thing until a couple of weeks before. I currently have a doe due in 3 weeks that is a FF and is just NOW barely even getting any tissue at all. She's had nothing. Throwing me for a loop. 

So I'd think maybe yours is further along...


----------



## Caroline Jackson (Feb 12, 2020)

Jubillee said:


> So my FFs tend to start an udder around 90-100 days. But it's usually a little handful of a thing until a couple of weeks before. I currently have a doe due in 3 weeks that is a FF and is just NOW barely even getting any tissue at all. She's had nothing. Throwing me for a loop.
> 
> So I'd think maybe yours is further along...


My due dates for her must've been really, really off because I've never seen a FF that develops that big of an udder this early. I'm watching her like a hawk to watch for changes!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Any updates? How’s your mama doing?


----------



## Caroline Jackson (Feb 12, 2020)

daisysmaid said:


> Any updates? How's your mama doing?


Mama's doing really well! Her udder is the same and she hasn't shown any more signs of progression. Still watching though!


----------

